# General Discussion > Opinions >  Its wrong to hit girls

## nurizeko

This is a given, and a universal principal, you arent allowed to hit girls, unless in the most extreme cases of assault by one, she is off limits.

But it seems girls are free to hit boys until their slapping hand gets tired and sore.

I find this unnacceptable, im all for not hitting girls, unless shes intent on killing me or crippling me or something, but i just wish it worked both ways, i hate the kinda girls who are always slapping and pulling and stuff, japanese girls in general seem to be very up-in-your-face when they are arguing with their men, its actually quite annoying for a reserved restrained brit.

So discuss the issue of girls hitting boys, boys hitting girls, girls hitting girls and boys hitting boys.  :Cool:

----------


## thomas

I despise violence in general, unless it qualifies as an action of self-defense. However, I have to agree with your observation: I have never been beaten, hit, slapped, nipped and pinched by the "weaker sex" as much as in Japan (mind I am referring to everyday situations here).

Time to reconsider the pacifist approach?  :Smiling:

----------


## Clawn

I'm a wrestler, and I've had to wrestle a few girls in my time. If you've ever wrestled a girl who's trying to beat you, then you'll realize that they can be just as fierce or as strong as boys. :Sad:

----------


## nice gaijin

If I deserve to be struck and it'll help calm them down, I'll take a slap. If it escalates from there I'll dodge, block, or if necessary, restrain them. But I will not hit back. She'd have to do some crazy **** like pulling a knife to get me to disarm/disable her, and I'd be out of there with a quickness, and not necessarily in that order...

I think it would take a very extreme case to rationalize striking a woman; there are many other courses of action to take before violence becomes an option.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Aside from self-defence, I don't think it's ever justified to hit anyone, regardless of gender, strength, whatever. In the UK, about 20% of reported domestic violence incidents are against men - I actually think it's probably more likely for a woman to hit a man than vice versa, but most men wouldn't take it seriously. I'm ashamed to say that I have hit boyfriends in the past and it was just taken as something that happens. Women slap men all the time on TV and no-one bats an eyelid - but it's making a serious point if a man is seen to hit a woman. So, yes Nuri, it is seen as acceptable, and no, I don't think it really is.

----------


## Maciamo

I believe that the poll is much too limited.

What about a 6 year old boy hitting his 16 year old sister or his mother ?

What about an male Iraqi prisoner defending himself from an abusing female US soldier ?

What about a frail and sick little man hitting a female K1 champion ?

...

----------


## Kinsao

I think hitting people is way out of order, no matter who is doing the hitting.
If it's in defending someone from violence, or defending yourself, that's a different matter. 
Also, I think it tends to be "it's wrong to hit girls" because generally speaking, women aren't so physically strong as men. But of course, that depends on the person. I think it's bastardly to hit someone weaker than yourself, no matter whether they are male or female. 
Kind of like, if you were being attacked by a rabid dog, you would just defend yourself instinctively in whatever way you could, wouldn't you? But you wouldn't kick a small puppy.

----------


## Carlson

yes damn it.. if the ***** is going to use force to hit me and mean for it to hurt.. then im going to do what it takes to stop her.. but when my gf and I fight i always tell her to hit me if it would make her feel better

----------


## Nicky

Is it wrong to hit girls? No. 

If a girl slaps you, slap her back.

----------


## epigene

Provided that you're talking about Japan today and young Japanese girls (in teens and twenties) and you are a young man who's usually friendly and courteous...

HIT THEM BACK!!!  :Evil:   :Angry:   :Evil:  

There are too many young girls who think they are superior to boys. Actually, there is truth in it--Japanese boys are generally too soft to girls. These girls need to learn that they can't rule all boys...  :Boxing:   :Boxing:

----------


## GoldCoinLover

> Provided that you're talking about Japan today and young Japanese girls (in teens and twenties) and you are a young man who's usually friendly and courteous...
> HIT THEM BACK!!!    
> There are too many young girls who think they are superior to boys. Actually, there is truth in it--Japanese boys are generally too soft to girls. These girls need to learn that they can't rule all boys...


Hehe, I agree. By the way, why do you have a bunny rabbit on a platter in your avatar?
Heh. :Wavey:

----------


## RockLee

I agree with Mac. that the poll is too limited :) 

If she tried hurting you really bad it's normal to hit back  :Eek:

----------


## CC1

First of all...I'd say that it would depend upon the situation and the history between the individuals involved. Is it ok to just walk up and randomly punch some unsuspecting woman on the street? Well, no! But say this is a case of self defense...yes!

Second...




> I believe that the poll is much too limited.
> 
> What about a 6 year old boy hitting his 16 year old sister or his mother ?
> 
> What about an male Iraqi prisoner defending himself from an abusing female US soldier ?
> 
> What about a frail and sick little man hitting a female K1 champion ?
> 
> ...


It would still not be ok for a 6 yr old to hit his sister or mother!

...Why did it have to be an Iraqi and a US soldier?

...Frail little men can still be tough old bastards!

----------


## Nicky

> Is it ok to just walk up and randomly punch some unsuspecting woman on the street? Well, no!


It's not ok to randomly punch a unsuspecting _anyone_ on the street. Male or Female.

----------


## CC1

> It's not ok to randomly punch a unsuspecting _anyone_ on the street. Male or Female.



You are right...but this thread isn't about just anyone is it!

----------


## Nicky

I suppose, but I want to reiterate the point of not hitting anyone as many times as I can get away with.  :Poh:

----------


## CC1

> I suppose, but I want to reiterate the point of not hitting anyone as many times as I can get away with.


Exsqueeze me??? Didn't you also post this...?





> Is it wrong to hit girls? No. 
> 
> If a girl slaps you, slap her back.

----------


## Nicky

> I suppose, but I want to reiterate the point of not hitting anyone(unless in self defence) as many times as I can get away with.



There I fixed it.

----------


## MeAndroo

I believe Chris Rock said it best,

"Ain't nobody above an ass-whuppin. Sometimes a woman will say something and she knows she went too far, like 'that's why your mom's a *****' and then she just waits for the hit. When it don't come, she's like 'oh, I got you now you little-**** expletive #@%! But I never, ever hit a woman, don't think that's cool. But I'll shake the **** out of a woman."

That said, I've never done it, but I've been sorely tempted. Some girls know how and when to push your buttons, but I suppose restraint is tougher than whatever physical confrontation would have resulted.

----------


## Mycernius

I agree with Mac, the poll is too limited.
Personally, I do not hit girls,as men are normally physically stronger than a woman, and I was also bought up to not to. I would say that it would depend on the situation.
Now women hitting men with whips, well, different story altogether..... :Wink:   :Erm:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> Now women hitting men with whips, well, different story altogether.....


 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## misa.j

It depends on a situation, but I think there are ways to stop girls who are hitting boys without hitting them back. 
I think violence will only create tension and won't solve anything. 

I've been in a situation which I had to stop a drunk girl, who was one of my husband's ex co-workers, from slapping him randomly. She thought she was joking, but it made me very uncomfortable because I knew that my husband wouldn't do anything to embarass her in that kind of situation.
I just told her not to hit him, and she started to cry and apologized. Girls or women shouldn't hit boys or men for no reason or stupid reason.

----------


## No-name

I didn't like the way it was worded. I didn't vote yet.

No one should be hitting anyone unless they are sparring or participating in a sport or unless their life or someone else's life is threatened-- and then only as a last resort. If those conditions are met, she's goin' down!

----------


## Da Monstar

I would not hit a girl, If I were attacked by girl using a weapon, like a knife for instance, there is so many other ways of defending yourself without just using a punch combination to the face or arm and down she goes. 

My values is that I do not want to hit girls, not because I see them as weak creatures, But just because I think deep in my mind that it is totally wrong.

----------


## ArmandV

A woman in her 20s was attacking another in her 30s. I just pepper-sprayed her.

----------


## nurizeko

sometimes when a fight gets too out of hand and my girlfriends pulling hair, i just pin her down and give her the option to relax and get free, or continue and remain restrained.

I just hate the fact theres such a social stigma of hitting girls, yet it doesnt work both ways, you slap a girl hard enough your going to prison, but she would have to bloody draw alot of blood from you before a jury would put her away.

I guess i just hate this inequal equality the sexes have between each other.

----------


## moffeltoff

Never ever Id rather have my face mushed up.
But as Im a fair bit taller than most women (1,98m) I dont have to worrie that much.^^

----------


## 大きいアメリカ人

It depends rather she is hot or not.

----------


## Carlitos

In my class had a girl who won all children to the pulse, another gave him pull my hair out of class, but it melted as I could without hitting, I could not hit him.

----------


## LeBrok

hmmm? Say again Carlitos, I can't understand what you have meant.

Generally I could never understand questions like this one. If we are for equality, then the rule goes both ways for boy and girls. Other words you either can hit both, or you can't hit anyone, for fairness and equality.

It looks like this is a left over of traditional patriarchal families, when man was a head and ruler, and woman and kids were a property. Most man were slapping or even bitting wifes on many occasions. It is unthinkable now in western world, though practiced heavily still in third world, even culminating in "honor killings".

I wonder who gets slapped more these days in western hemisphere? We know that women are more emotional than men...

----------


## Carlitos

^^
I do not understand too well the first post.

----------


## ultralars

No it's a stupid rule, being naturally weaker does not give one a free pass to insult and harass without consequences.

----------


## Eldritch

Of course it is. Assuming its in response to physical aggression, it should even be expected.
We have this weird notion that when a man is physically assaulted by a woman, he should have the presence of mind to "properly" handle the situation by removing himself, restraining her, or some kind of bullshit.
You simply do not know what the man is going through, what kind of day they are having, what their current mood is. To expect men them to behave chivalrously after they have just been accosted/assaulted is ******* absurd. It goes to show exactly how much we don't give a shit about men.
If you are a man and a woman is attacking you, and you can diffuse the situation without hitting her, more power to you. But it shouldn't be expected (legally or socially).

----------


## Angela

Here's a cute video although it's not precisely on point...the girl doesn't hit them first. 
Hit the girl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2OcKQ_mbiQ




Kid's react to the video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar20hv0rpBM

----------


## Angela

> Here's a cute video although it's not precisely on point...the girl doesn't hit them first. 
> Hit the girl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2OcKQ_mbiQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's react to the video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar20hv0rpBM



Forgot to add: Slap him. This one is from India, not Napoli...still...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np4xpXYV1rE

----------

